# How to have sand island in aquasoil?



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

I am planning to put some sand in my established 10g tank...specifically at the left area divided by the wood (see pic below).









But not really sure how to put the sand in. Do i just put it in, or is any kind of barrier necessary? I will just be putting moss on rocks on the sand later.

Thanks.


----------



## becks17 (Dec 21, 2009)

You'll need some kind of barrier or container. Because the sand particles are finer than the aquasoil, it will just fall through over time unless there's something separating it.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Pond liner works well for me... so does this really thin plastic stuff I got at homedepot...


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm abit confused but... Are you planning to add sand on TOP of the aquasoil? Since you will just be putting rocks covered with moss on the sand, I see this as a waste of aquasoil; if you will put sand on TOP that is.

I would do something like this instead:


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

PinoyBoy, yes, I am planning to put it on top of the soil.. perhaps it's not such a good idea? I see your picture makes more sense. But i hate rescaping the soil.. makes a lot of mess in there.. hmm.. i need to rethink about this.

becks17, Hm.. that's true too... I don't want the sand get mixed with the sand over time. that will suck bigtime. 

Ok, I think I'll just rescape the soil (push everything to the right side of the wood).. and use the wood as a "partition"...


----------



## willknowitall (Oct 3, 2010)

sink a barrier into the aqua soil then syphon out the aqua soil with a hose into bucket
then fill with sand 
this way you dont create a cloudy mess
wash sand very well till water clear then but in jar with water 
lower the jar and pour into place


----------

